# Astaxanthin, neuroprotective supplement?



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

When I was looking for possible treatments for tinnitus I came across Astaxanthin, a supplement which appears to have neuroprotective properties, looks like it would be worth tying for DP/DR. Anybody have any experience or insight?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

hmm, i've got tinnitus too.. but supplements are usually expensive.....


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

It is supposed to be a very powerful antioxidant, which crosses the blood brain barrier, there is some studies that show free radicals/antioxidants have role to play in mental health,

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1661668/

this one states

In conclusion, imbalanced oxidative and antioxidative systems may be involved in the pathogenesis basis of schizophrenia...adequate supplements of antioxidants may be a preferable therapeutic approach to improve outcome and prognosis of schizophrenia.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, thought i'd let you know, thought I'd ask my neurologist about this, the info I found online was that it's an addiove for fish food, but the dr looked into it and all he could find was on anti aging, but said it doesn't even look like it's worth trying, and he knows how I'll try anything with any merritt


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah well, thanks for asking and letting me know


----------

